# Best Form



## Iron Leopard (Dec 30, 2006)

In shaolin kempo or kempo in general ...can you pick one form that you believe benefits you the most?


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Dec 30, 2006)

Iron Leopard said:


> In shaolin kempo or kempo in general ...can you pick one form that you believe benefits you the most?



Sure.  Why can't you?  It's your training


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 2, 2007)

Short 1 and Long 1.
Sean


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 2, 2007)

hard to pick.

i hate long 5 the most, so that probably means it trains me the best.

i like long 3 the most, and that's not nothing.

currently learning long 7, and new stuff stretches the mind...

hard to pick.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 2, 2007)

I've got to agree that the one I like the least is probably the one that is the best for me. In our system, that would be Kata 12. It's basically Kata 1-6, right and left side. At full speed, it takes about 5 or 6 minutes to complete.

My favorite for my current level is Mass Attack.


----------



## Iron Leopard (Jan 2, 2007)

lol I guess I should have posted my own views here.  I just wanted to hear others opinions and maybe a reason why ..like the stances or combinations in the forms or the breathing or chi building or the fighting principles.

In my style.  Kata 2 it's a short, fast multiple attacker form. I don't know why I like it so much or why I feel it benefits me the most. perhaps it's that I enjoy it so much that I put more energy into performing it?



I also feel that Kata 6, Han Suki, sho tun qua, and swift tigers are important to my training. for stances, fighting principes, combinations, and much more.  I have more advanced forms that might even be better for me but I don't understand them yet so much of the benefit is unkown to me still.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 2, 2007)

Iron Leopard said:


> lol I guess I should have posted my own views here. I just wanted to hear others opinions and maybe a reason why ..like the stances or combinations in the forms or the breathing or chi building or the fighting principles.
> 
> In my style. Kata 2 it's a short, fast multiple attacker form. I don't know why I like it so much or why I feel it benefits me the most. perhaps it's that I enjoy it so much that I put more energy into performing it?
> 
> ...


 
Ah, why do we like it. I'm a 3rd degree brown belt. For Mass Attack, it's good preparation for 2nd and 1st degree brown belt in my system. The last ten techniques in 2nd degree are 2-4 person mass attacks and all 30 techniques in 1st degree are 3-5 person mass attacks. The level of detail required to do the Mass Attack kata properly helps immensely when applying those moves in multiple attacker self defense techniques.

As for kata 12, it's conditioning and mental discipline. Just because you may be exhausted by the time you finish Kata 4 on the left, doesn't mean you can let down when you start Kata 5 on the right. It all has to be at the same level of detail and energy. This kata is part of 3rd degree brown material, when you're a green belt (one of six katas for this belt). You're also showing technical knowledge of all the katas you've learned up to this point.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 3, 2007)

My personal favorite form is Stature of the Crane...however, I will say that Circle of the Tiger is the best for me.


----------



## SK101 (Jan 5, 2007)

I also feel that Kata 6, Han Suki, sho tun qua, and swift tigers are important to my training. for stances, fighting principes, combinations, and much more.  I have more advanced forms that might even be better for me but I don't understand them yet so much of the benefit is unkown to me still.[/QUOTE]

In my humble opinion all the forms you mentioned are easy to see the Bunkai. 
I like Kata 6 for the lung workout. More kicks I think than many of our forms. 

Hansuki - Incredable for working the hand speed. Makes you work the accuracy too. Try hitting someone in the wrong spot with the Hansuki strike. Ouch.

Sho Tong Kwok - Said to contain all the SK principles in one form. I don't know if that is possible, but that is what one of the Master says or used to say(I don't know if those were the exact words they used).

Swift Tigers - Excellent leg work out. I only got to work on multiple attacker drills in Swift Tigers once with the masters, but that was a great workout.

I don't have a favorite form, but I'll tell you why I really like a couple of my forms. 

Tai Sai Mong (Golden Rooster) - Excellent chest & leg(if you exagerate some of the stances) workout. The expanding and contracting theories were a first for me when I received this form. 

Southern Tigers - Excellent shoulder workout. This is said to be a Shaolin Long Fist form. Someone probably told me where it came from, but I don't recall.


----------



## SK101 (Jan 5, 2007)

One more thing on Southern Tigers & Swift Tigers. There aren't 15 versions of each name spelling. You gotta love that.


----------



## SK101 (Jan 5, 2007)

Gufbal1982 said:


> My personal favorite form is Stature of the Crane...however, I will say that Circle of the Tiger is the best for me.



If your gonna have two forms having a Tiger and a Crane is nice well rounded idea.


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry sk101 it's not a shaolin form.


----------



## SK101 (Jan 5, 2007)

MeatWad2 said:


> Sorry sk101 it's not a shaolin form.



Did someone hear something? Must be my imagination!


----------



## Iron Leopard (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree that swift tigers is swift tigers no matter where who or how you learned it!   Now if only we could find a definitive spelling and definition of sho ton qua, the ninglis forms, han suki etc! lol  Just on those 4 forms alone we could devote 2 or 3 full threads on spelling and meaning!  lol


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Feb 7, 2007)

Iron Leopard said:


> I agree that swift tigers is swift tigers no matter where who or how you learned it! Now if only we could find a definitive spelling and definition of sho ton qua, the ninglis forms, han suki etc! lol Just on those 4 forms alone we could devote 2 or 3 full threads on spelling and meaning! lol


 

I just looked at Fred Villari poster, and it states that the forms are spelled:

Sho Tung Kwok
Han Suki
Nengli North
Nengli South


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Mar 4, 2007)

Stature of the Crane is the one I like best, so far.


----------



## KempoLCSD (Dec 17, 2007)

Iron Leopard said:


> In shaolin kempo or kempo in general ...can you pick one form that you believe benefits you the most?


I have to say that the form I feel benefits me most is Kata 6. It's so long compared to all the other forms and it REALLY works your legs!


----------



## Jdokan (Dec 20, 2007)

Iron Leopard said:


> lol I guess I should have posted my own views here. I just wanted to hear others opinions and maybe a reason why ..like the stances or combinations in the forms or the breathing or chi building or the fighting principles.
> 
> In my style. Kata 2 it's a short, fast multiple attacker form. I don't know why I like it so much or why I feel it benefits me the most. perhaps it's that I enjoy it so much that I put more energy into performing it?
> 
> ...


Iron Leopard:
We share the forms....I have been spending the last 8 months or som going over and over kata 1, incorporating as much "realistic" movements that would be directly applicable on the street into it....Should I live long enough I hope to do the same all the way up the forms you mentioned.  Do you work on invinciple wall as well?  That is a very nice form!
Days's ending gotta go hit interstate 495....Peace
PS Maybe we could discuss/share thoughts on the forms mentioned...


----------

